
Some of the Great GNU/Linux Distributions - stargrave
https://unixsheikh.com/articles/some-of-the-great-gnu-linux-distributions.html
======
pjmlp
Mandrake and SuSE are part of the great GNU/Linux distributions of all time,
as for this list bah, just embrace systemd.

Commercial UNIXes, the real UNIXes before Linux was even a thing, never
embraced UNIX philosophy,and all of them at one point did introduce systemd
like subsystems.

Sometimes it feels there is some kind of cargo cult, putting UNIX philosophy
into a pedestal that it never had.

